
Setting up comprehensive centralized logging with AWS Services for Kubernetes - outcoldman
https://collectord.io/blog/2019-03-13-aws-centralized-logging-for-kubernetes/
======
outcoldman
Quick Note. We have built a collectord (container-native log forwarding tool),
that is compatible with AWS Services, including AWS S3 + Athena + Glue
(partitioned in Hive compatible format). With this, you can significantly
reduce price for the log aggregation tools and keep much longer retention for
the logs. We actually have built a calculator, that can help you to estimate
the cost of using AWS Services with Collectord for managing Kubernetes and
Docker logs.

